# New puppy to bring home in August



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

I will be seeing and picking out my new male puppy in a few weeks. He was born from a large litter of 10 puppies! I've decided to name him Benji. It is all quite exciting. Have learned lots from other owners on this forum. Already made a very long shopping list for dog supplies. 

For those in the NJ or NY area, can you recommend some good vets around there? Especially when it comes to neutering the dog and allergies to anesthesia, I really would like to use an experienced vet with familiarity of Havanese breed. Maybe there is a good website that rates vets in the USA? Thanks for any info you can offer.

Is there any playdates organized in the NJ area? I really need to socialize my pup, considering most of my friends don't own dogs. And I'm worried about sending the pup to a dog park at this early stage. I probably will take him to puppy classes which should be fun for us both! Anyone can recommend good classes in the area let me know? I know Petco has some, but not sure if I can trust them.

Will post photos as I select and bring my pup home.

Be well.

Ahava


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations on your new boy!! How exciting for you! I will be having a NJ playdate probably the beginning of October so watch for an annoucement in th next few weeks. 
I am in NJ - and have a wonderful vet that I have been with for years. They care and have performed surgery on my three pups, and all my fosters. I love them and feel that they are very familiar with Havs & know that they care for many other Havanese as well.
PM me and let me know where you are, and I can give you their information.
Laurie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm waiting for my puppy too, though I'm closer than you are... I get to pick him up next Tues!!! We're not too close to you... we're in MA, but wanted to say "hi" to another new puppy owner. (servant? slave?<g>)

I can't believe all the stuff I've bought for him, and I'm still in shopping mode. I haven't "nested" like this since my first son was born!<g>

Karen


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! You have really worked hard to do your reseach and homework to welcome your puppy into your family and I am very happy that you will soon have your puppy in your arms. Look forward to seeing your Benji. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, Ahava, and Karen, also! We'll be looking forward to the photos!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats and welcome! I love the name Benji and can hardly wait to see photos.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

St. Hubert's in Madison NJ has an excellent dog training program. Where in NJ do you live?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome new puppy owners! A Hav will change your life!


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*updates on Benji*

Thanks for the warm welcome.

Arlene: I don't know about Madison, but I live in North NJ about 30 mins from NYC. I heard they allow dogs in the shops in NY so that would be fun to experiment....

Everyone: I'm quite excited and nervous as the date draws closer to when I will pick up Benji. I finally got all the supplies that I think he will need. I've recently got his 6 weeks old photo to share.

How do you transport your dog via car? I have a crate, but it's on the large size so I use a divider but not sure if it would fit in the front passenger seat. I also have a harness for car to use, and also bought a carrier for vet/errand trips as a crate is just way too heavy to carry around. And did anyone use a regular purse or handbag to carry their dogs? Is it safe? Some of these carriers are very pricey, I might as well use one of my purses to carry the pup around.....like the celebrities!

I'm sure to have more questions once he's here.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute puppy!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

He's soooo tiny.....and adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome, Ahava and puppy! I know you don't have your baby boy yet, but it's nice to see a tiny picture of him already. A harness is great for keeping him secure in the car. Some use a seat or a crate of some kind. I had to experience with a few things to see what worked out best. Ricky was car sick often and a crate just made that worse. I'd recommend driving often with your new puppy. Even if it's for a 5 to 10 min drive, make it so it's always a happy event, no worries, no stress, and you might avoid car sickness completely. Not all dogs get it, but once it sets in, it can be a real pain to get rid of.

As it is, Ricky hasn't been sick or drooly in the car since he was 1 (he's 3 now) and Sammy only rarely throws up so I just watch when he's eaten. Other than that, they enjoy rides. 

There are a lot of topics, threads and advice throughout the forum, so look around in each section and see if you can get some help there. If not, just ask and someone will gladly help you. When do you pick your puppy up?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh the car sickness!!! Ugh..it's horrible..

I picked up capote when he was 8 weeks..it was a 3 hour drive and he threw up so much he finally passed out in exhaustion.. bring lots of cleaning supplies and a second person if you can; it sucked having to pull over to clean him/the carrier up.

he's 2 1/2 now..and nothing has changed..he still gets car sick on drives that are over half an hour..almost every time..I've tried everything; not feeding him before..not watering.. doing the opposite..the short drives.. I just gave up and stopped taking him places.. or I put a towel down. I think he just has a weak stomach; he used to have allergies too but those seem to have gone away for the most part when I changed his food. I used a crate but he has to be able to look out the window or else it's worse so he just sits in the front seat.

Taylor is the complete opposite. When I picked her up it was a 3 hour drive back; I thought for sure she'd toss her cookies; She's never thrown up in the car; not once. Actually I'm not sure she's ever thrown up in general; her stomach must have an iron contention..

As far as bags are concerned, don't bother. I wanted the fancy bags; I bought a 40 dollar one when I first got Capote. It worked for about 5 months before he outgrew it. Large purses are too small of course, and I have to have a typical pet carrier now when I take him anywhere or else he's too cramped. They look small when they're all grown up..until you put them in a carrier and then they're not so small anymore..lol

I must admit it was fun though when I first got him carrying him around everywhere like he was an accessory.. maybe I'll get a smaller dog on the next go around..


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Toby is darling! Welcome to the forum and best of luck with your precious little fur baby!

Holly & Murphy


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Congratulations Ahava - waiting for the pup is very exciting. Atticus Finch is about the same age as Benji. He was born June 18, just turned 7 weeks on august 6 and I'm hoping to get him home by August 20. All his supplies have arrived at home and his breeder just provided the picture here and in my gallery.

Your little guy is very cute. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

marjrc said:


> Welcome, Ahava and puppy! I know you don't have your baby boy yet, but it's nice to see a tiny picture of him already. A harness is great for keeping him secure in the car. Some use a seat or a crate of some kind. I had to experience with a few things to see what worked out best. Ricky was car sick often and a crate just made that worse. I'd recommend driving often with your new puppy. Even if it's for a 5 to 10 min drive, make it so it's always a happy event, no worries, no stress, and you might avoid car sickness completely. Not all dogs get it, but once it sets in, it can be a real pain to get rid of.
> 
> As it is, Ricky hasn't been sick or drooly in the car since he was 1 (he's 3 now) and Sammy only rarely throws up so I just watch when he's eaten. Other than that, they enjoy rides.
> 
> There are a lot of topics, threads and advice throughout the forum, so look around in each section and see if you can get some help there. If not, just ask and someone will gladly help you. When do you pick your puppy up?


I'm picking him up August 16th if all goes well with his shots. I'm worried about the ride home with him as it will be 2 hours long. I hope he doesn't get too sick...I better bring lots of paper towels. Wow, I'm going to have a lot to learn!


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

CapotesMom said:


> Oh the car sickness!!! Ugh..it's horrible..
> 
> I picked up capote when he was 8 weeks..it was a 3 hour drive and he threw up so much he finally passed out in exhaustion.. bring lots of cleaning supplies and a second person if you can; it sucked having to pull over to clean him/the carrier up.
> 
> ...


Great! I have a two hours drive, I hope he doesn't vomit. My kids will be with me so I don't think they want to see that. I better prepare them for the worse, and hope for the best!

As for bags, I already bought a $30 canvas bag on dog.com which has some good reviews. I just hope he doesn't chew his way out of the mesh sides. I can just see it - running around Topshop or some other fancy boutique in NYC chasing him after his escapade.


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

Manhattan Guy said:


> Congratulations Ahava - waiting for the pup is very exciting. Atticus Finch is about the same age as Benji. He was born June 18, just turned 7 weeks on august 6 and I'm hoping to get him home by August 20. All his supplies have arrived at home and his breeder just provided the picture here and in my gallery.
> 
> Your little guy is very cute. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


Thanks. And same to you. Love the photo. Which breeder did you use? NYC is great - there are sooooo many places to take dogs, and the shops in Soho definitely allows them in. I even saw a very posh dog in the Chanel store the other day. Wow, where did you come up with the Atticus Finch name? Sounds very nice. My DH likes to jokingly name our pup Bloody Jaw, and my kids were far from amused! Hence, Benji was a safer name although I haven't seen the movie yet.

Welcome to the forum, and do send more photos. Just love those puppy faces!


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Ahava, 

Atticus Finch is the name of the father in the book/movie "To Kill a Mockingbird" played by Gregory Peck in the movie. Great character. The breeder I purchased from is Blossom Havanese in Saugerties, NY. Diane Moshe is the breeder. She works with a partner and the dogs are born and socialized in her and her partner's homes. I visited both and met the litter with their mother. Not much information on her website, but I spent quite a bit of time on the phone with her. 

Stay in touch - given pups of the same age we can pace ourselves through their acclimation to their homes. Good luck!


----------



## caico (Dec 5, 2011)

*Blossom Havanese NY*

Manhattan Guy!

I am in the process of purchasing one of Diane's puppies from Blossom Havanese NY. I live in central NJ so we are going to meet half way.

How was your experience. She seems very nice and helpful on the phone. How is your puppy? Did you have any health problems or problems at all?

Thank you


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

caico said:


> Manhattan Guy!
> 
> I am in the process of purchasing one of Diane's puppies from Blossom Havanese NY. I live in central NJ so we are going to meet half way.
> 
> ...


 Try a new post maybe, Manhattan Guy hasn't been on the forum since February.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a Havanese that I got from Blossom Havanese about 3 years ago.I will send you my email address if you want to know about my experience with her.


----------



## caico (Dec 5, 2011)

*Very Happy*

I am very happy with my experience with Blossom Havanese and we love our Caico.


----------



## KatherineS (Jan 9, 2013)

AmeliasBabaloo said:


> I have a Havanese that I got from Blossom Havanese about 3 years ago.I will send you my email address if you want to know about my experience with her.


I'm also in the process of getting a puppy from Blossom Havanese. Could you post/email your response to me too?

Thanks!

Katherine


----------



## Carlee (May 11, 2013)

I too am in the process of purchasing a puppy from Blossom Havanese and would greatly appreciate any information on this breeder.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Blossom havanese*

I purchased a puppy from her about 4 years ago. He is the sweetest and most wonderful dog.
She must have done a wonderful job socializing him because he's friendly , loves people, loves little children and he loves other dogs.

He is pure joy.

However, when he was about 8 months old he was diagnosed with Leggs calves Perth. It required surgery and some physical therapy. The insurance company claimed its genetic and Blossom havanese implied that it could have been from
Some traumatic event, such as falling off a table at the groomers. In other words, she didn't take any responsible action for this.

It's a genetic when it's diagnosed at 8 months..

Other than that the dog is fabulous.

Vicki


----------



## Havy2013 (Nov 24, 2013)

I would love to hear about your experience with Blossom Havanese.


----------

